# Suggested Smoke Unit for Mallet using Titan Direct Drive Setup



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

I've went back through many of the posts here and I realized that some time has passed with all the discussions on Smoke Units for use with the QSI Titans. Given that I thought I would ask for a recent update on what smoke units peoples are having good results with when coupled with the QSI Titan direct drive smoke features.

Thanks for the help and I value any knowledge that you share,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would suggest adding on to an existing thread myself... I don't really want to repeat all that has been said, and I don't think there's really anything new, or more importantly, invalidates anything already said. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.elmassian.com/dcc/specific-manufacturers/qsi-equipment/qsi-titan/titan-smoke 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc-battery-rc-electronics/smoke-units


----------

